

Unorthodox Strategies for Winning (by Jason Shen) - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/unorthodox-strategies-for-winning

======
chegra
I love seeing this, HN members teaming up. Let me add some strategies:

"Dog Strategy" - Use timing to win. Certain times of the day or month or year
goals are easily accomplished and obstacles easier to overcome, use those
times to your advantage. For instance on HN, certain times of the week it is
easier to get a post on front page.

"Leopard Strategy" - The leopard strategy stresses taking actions based on
your strengths and directing this action at your opponent’s weaknesses(Differs
from aiming at your opponents weakness, in that you use your strength to
target their weakness). For instance, in selecting your major choose something
you are good at(strength), and when choosing modules, choose lecturers with a
reputation for high class average(weakness).

These were taken from: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Secret_Teachings>

~~~
lionhearted
> I love seeing this, HN members teaming up.

I feel really lucky here - Jason reached out to me to do this, and I think I
got one of his best concepts and executed work. I almost feel a little guilty
here that such an excellent concept/piece is on my site instead of his own.

> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Secret_Teachings>

Thanks, I hadn't seen these before. Good stuff.

As a sidenote, I generally make myself available to anyone I have common
interests with, as I do with pretty much all of this community. I've connected
with a lot of people, but I'm always surprised more people don't take me up on
my offers. Just today I talked out with a few people about various business
things, in particular with one guy who is having trouble with a business
partner's work rates. Turns out, I happen to know the answer to that (assign a
market rate dollar value to every task, pay all those tasks before
distributing what's left in profits as founder's dividends, let a person
choose to do the tasks they're assigned for the pay or outsource it if not...
set up correctly in a profitable business, this lets people work different
amounts without friction) - anyways, in 20 minutes we covered a lot of ground,
and I think chatting it over it'll help him.

So, yes, once again I'm available via email and all sorts of other ways, for
whatever people need. Quite a lot of people take me up on this, but I'm
surprised more don't. No downside, plenty of upside and all... anyways, feel
free to drop a line if I can be of service in some way.

~~~
jasonshen
Not to turn this into too much of a lovefest but it's been an honor to post on
Seb's site. It's amazing how much you can learn from a guy just by reading the
things he posts online. Glad my post made the cut quality-wise.

Win-win collaboration for sure. And yes, he is definitely a helpful positive
guy - so reach out!

------
Stora_Kuken
I lost by reading this.

